# wie kann ich es realisieren?



## dmaye (7. Mai 2004)

HI Leute,.............also meine Frage
Ich hab ein Bild von einer guten Freundin von mir und jetzt hab ich mir mal gedacht das ich da einwenig herum bastle...............ich würd gern sowas in der art wie einen "EGELS SCHEIN" drauf machen Weiß wer wie ich das hinbekommen kann
Hier ist mal das bild---------------------->  http://home.arcor.de/Dmaye/jelena.jpg


THX SCHON MAL!


----------



## otherside (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Erst einmal..... wie alt ist  'Jelena' ? Woher kommt sie?   sorry war en joke, aber du hast ne schöne Bekannte....

Jetzt zu deiner Frage, ich weiß nicht genau ob das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, aber guck einfach mal. 

Ich hab einfachmal ne Auswahl gemacht, mit Weiß gefüllt. Danach die Auswahl verkleinert und den Inhalt der kleineren AUswahl gelöscht.

Die/Den Dadurch entstehende/n Elypse/ Kreis einfach ein bisschen mit Bewegungsschärfe und Grauscher Weichzeichner bearbeiten. Vielleicht noch
Perspektivisch verzerren.

Beim Ring/Heiligenkranz-schein hab ich das selbe gemacht, der einzige Unterschied ist, das es zwei Kreise waren die ich übereinandergelegt habe und die Zwischenräume mit gelb gefüllt habe.

Es ist vielleicht nicht die schönste Lösung, aber ein Anfang, ich tüfftle noch ein bisschen und schreib dann wenn ich noch was bessres gefunden habe.

MFG


----------



## dmaye (7. Mai 2004)

Jo Danke für die schnelle Antwort............................aber ich hab da eher an sowas gedacht............wie ein helles LICHT was hinter ihr hervor sticht....................!
Hab da mal ein kleines BSP Bild schnell im Paint gmacht....................es schaut zwar extrem beschiessen aus.........aber so sollte es halt irgend wie aussehen
PS: sie ist 15 *GRINS*


----------



## otherside (7. Mai 2004)

Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## dmaye (7. Mai 2004)

Na sag kennst du den Filter " RADIALER WEICHZEICHNER"?
Da gibt es ja die funktion mit dem Strahlenförmig könnt man da nichts mit dem machen


----------



## otherside (7. Mai 2004)

Ma gucken ich versuch morgen nochma weiter, muss jetzt erst ma weg.
Aber die Idee ist gut!

MFG


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. Mai 2004)

Will auch mal

Alex


----------



## dmaye (7. Mai 2004)

Jo LEUTE FETTES DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE HAB MICH ABER EINBISSCHEN MIT PS NOCH GESPIELT.........und ich glaub das mit dem ENGELSCHEIN wird nix........ich hab da jetzt ein recht gschmeidiges pic gmacht.....................was recht gut bei ihr ankommen ist *G*!
ALSO NOCHMALS DANKE 
PEACE DMAYE


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Mai 2004)

dmaye halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, vorallem an Punk 12, danke!


----------



## otherside (8. Mai 2004)

Halte dich lieber dran. Ich hab die unschöne Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man sich nicht dran hält...  

aber das Pic ist gut geworden.


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Mai 2004)

*I love the way she´s sparkling around*


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Mai 2004)

Wow 

Wie hast du denn das gemacht? Zähl es doch mal in Stichworten auf.

Alex


----------



## da_Dj (8. Mai 2004)

Immer wenn Mythos was rein stellt gibts hier irgendwie den "Aha-Effekt"  Die "Vignette" sieht nach 'ner abgerundeten Auswahlelippse aus die evtl. noch weichgezeichnet ist.. Die "Sparkles" sehen nach Brushes aus, oder Filter [gab mal einen der genauso sowas egmacht hat]. Naja aber soll Mythos selber sagen, bevor ich was falsches sage


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Mai 2004)

Typisch Mythos...alter Proll  

Aber sieht echt nett aus! Bin mal gespannt wie weit dieser "halbe Wettbewerb" noch geht...

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## otherside (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich wieder! Jetzt so beim Posten fällt mir ein, das man die Sterne noch weiß machen könnte, ma sehen, vielleicht editier ichs noch. Have a nice look:


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte mich auch mal bissel auslassen..
Aber das von Mythos ist echt gut.


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Mai 2004)

Wow, wir steigern uns immer mehr.
Ich glaub das Mädel ist bald eine bekannte Größe in Hollywood.  

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wie heißt die Schrift doch noch mal die du da benutzt hast, Acid?!

Lieben Gruß,
Shadow ;-]

P.S. Ich glaub ich gebe dem Contest noch ne Woche bis das Mädel sogar als .gif richtig schön animiert wird


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Mai 2004)

Schrift heißt 'Grouser'.
Auf die Animation bin ich ja schon mal richtig gespannt


----------

